# (Update !!NOT HID!!) Costco "HID", anyone has experience?



## horizonseeker (Nov 30, 2008)

I was in costco (Santa Barbara) on Saturday and noticed that it had a pallet of HID lights for $30.00. Has anyone else seen them and maybe have more experience with this particular brand/model?

I was in too much of a hurry (didn't buy anything at the end) to study it carefully. 

it also had leatherman Juice S2 for $30, also an excellent price.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

That sounds very interesting!

What did it look like? Was it one of the 3 in the size comparison picture in THIS thread (picture in post #7)? Was it a red version of the middle light in the picture I linked you to?

Once I know exactly what model it is I can give you a recommendation as to whether it is a good light or not.


----------



## mtbkndad (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

I saw a $30 Spotlight in Costco / Glendale and Costo / Burbank. It was NOT an HID spotlight. It was a Halogen spotlight with an H series bulb. It was shaped sort of like a Thor 10 MCP while being more the size of an AI. I don't live in Santa Barbara, so I could not tell you what was in that store, but the price is the same as the Halogen Spotlights in Glendale and Burbank at the same time you saw pallet of lights in SB.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Lightraven (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

If it's the HID, it will say something like "35Watt Xenon HID" on the box.

As far as I know, the HIDs were a very limited run in a few Southern California Costcos and sold out years ago. They also cost $90 and most people assume the HIDs are Thor 100 watt Halogen incandescents which they strongly resemble. "Oh, yeah, I've got one of those. It cost me 30 bucks." Sometimes, I turn it on and ask, "You sure this is what you got?"

"Uh, no."


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 1, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

the label said HID IIRC, the photo (Bluebeam22) is not the same light, I'm going back to SB again so I might pick it up if they are still around. 

I just might pick it up now that I think about it, since costco has a good return policy I can return it if it doesn't perform well.


----------



## Stillphoto (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

I was at the Costco in Yorba Linda today, and saw what I believe was the light in question.

Definitely halogen, and not one I've seen before. I think it may have a blue-ish bulb, but maybe not. It was $30 and pretty well built. Size wise it was a little bigger than the 3152...I think


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

so not HID. oh, well.


----------



## mtbkndad (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*



Stillphoto said:


> I was at the Costco in Yorba Linda today, and saw what I believe was the light in question.
> 
> Definitely halogen, and not one I've seen before. I think it may have a blue-ish bulb, but maybe not. It was $30 and pretty well built. Size wise it was a little bigger than the 3152...I think



Yes that is what I saw both in Glendale and Burbank;
Shaped sort of like a Thor in a size similar to a 3152.

Take Care,
mtbkndad :wave:


----------



## Patriot (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

If you ever do see a real HID spotlight for $30 don't even question yourself...just buy it. As a matter of fact, buy a pallet and sell them here on CPF


----------



## Stillphoto (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*



Patriot36 said:


> If you ever do see a real HID spotlight for $30 don't even question yourself...just buy it. As a matter of fact, buy a pallet and sell them here on CPF


 

Yeah lemme tell ya, felt great to see the power on board lights selling for next to nothing....suddenly  went the plans of trying to sell my 3152 at a decent price. At least I have a warmer bulb in mine lol.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*



Stillphoto said:


> Yeah lemme tell ya, felt great to see the power on board lights selling for next to nothing....suddenly  went the plans of trying to sell my 3152 at a decent price. At least I have a warmer bulb in mine lol.




The 3152 is a more desirable light in my book, so you did good.  At least bulb upgrades for the POB are an option since the 3152 no longer is.


----------



## mannnu81 (Dec 5, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

anybody care to guese (educated please) of how many lumens this costco spotlight might make?:thinking:

thanx a bunch, you can also pm me the answer


----------



## jake25 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

Woah what i live in SB!

I wonder if they still have any


----------



## jake25 (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

I just got back from the Costco in SB and it is in fact a Halogen


----------



## BillSJCA (Dec 6, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

my local costco had a thor clone with a h3 bulbnice well built light for$30 it also has a led array for an area light. so I got it to useas a camping light. but got me thinking I want more throw, it out throws anything else I have, by a lot, but is just a nice h3 with a big reflector. and good size sla battery.
noe in the market for a HID Light of the same size, I'll be back here looking for that WOW light, for me this was a wow light.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3062/3088067810_8cb683d52c.jpg
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3263/3087227677_74d4b32c84.jpg?v=0
it was $30 at the santa clara costco. I looked at a few other costco hoping to score a HID but struck out. WENT ON wild goose chase....here's all today drove to sunnyvalle, milpitas, sanjose& santa clara.costco this time of the year is a mad warehouse.I found[http://farm4.static.flickr.com /313...I hope they start to carry a nice HID lighht.


----------



## Patriot (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*



mannnu81 said:


> anybody care to guese (educated please) of how many lumens this costco spotlight might make?:thinking:
> 
> thanx a bunch, you can also pm me the answer




Around 1800-2200 lumens if we're talking about the same light that the OP started the thread about.


----------



## BillSJCA (Dec 7, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*



Patriot36 said:


> Around 1800-2200 lumens if we're talking about the same light that the OP started the thread about.



the one I have came with a 55w H3 bulb, which I replaced with a 100w h3. so mine has a bit more now. If costco has an hid lantern I'll need to visit all the costcos in my area, I'm sure the HID will be more awesome.any other quick upgrades to do?would love more uotput


----------



## paulsl (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

I have some pics of this light and 2 others (from Home depot & walmart) on my Blackberry that I took on Saturday. I'd like to post them but can't figure it out how. The Costco Spot light said 900 lumens in the price card. The Home depot bigger light boasted 1365 + or -. If someone explains how to do it, I'll post them.


----------



## BillSJCA (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*



paulsl said:


> I have some pics of this light and 2 others (from Home depot & walmart) on my Blackberry that I took on Saturday. I'd like to post them but can't figure it out how. The Costco Spot light said 900 lumens in the price card. The Home depot bigger light boasted 1365 + or -. If someone explains how to do it, I'll post them.



I have a yahoo flickr photo account and linked to that. home depot ??? was it hid??? if so how much was it?? saw a HID at Kragens auto supply. $89but trust costco way more then kragen. costco usually has good stuff.


----------



## BillSJCA (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*



Patriot36 said:


> Around 1800-2200 lumens if we're talking about the same light that the OP started the thread about.



55wh3 is rated about 900 bulb lumens


----------



## paulsl (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

The HD spot is a Black & Decker for the same $29.95. The Walmart one is a Brinkmann. The pics are low quality but you can see them. If you want me to email them I will. Just PM me. 



BillSJCA said:


> I have a yahoo flickr photo account and linked to that. home depot ??? was it hid??? if so how much was it?? saw a HID at Kragens auto supply. $89but trust costco way more then kragen. costco usually has good stuff.


----------



## mannnu81 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*



Patriot36 said:


> Around 1800-2200 lumens if we're talking about the same light that the OP started the thread about.


Since its not the HID its 900 lumens,'now I remember. . If I also change the bulb to 100 watt H3, what kind of battery time should I expect? On a side note, I purchased a 900 lumen Aurora flashlight from deal extreme, if I get from it anywhere close to what this costco lights puts out I'm going to be extremely happy. 
Good day!


----------



## BillSJCA (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*



mannnu81 said:


> Since its not the HID its 900 lumens,'now I remember. . If I also change the bulb to 100 watt H3, what kind of battery time should I expect? On a side note, I purchased a 900 lumen Aurora flashlight from deal extreme, if I get from it anywhere close to what this costco lights puts out I'm going to be extremely happy.
> Good day!



I have both... not even cose the only thing similar is the speed of light the aurora is nice small and does put out but nowhere the throw or volume of light. I hear its closer to 300-400 lumens but it will impress non cpf people. itneeds a much bigger reflector for it to be a thrower. the costco light is nice and well built easy to change the bulb, has a nice led area light I'll use it a lot for camping. because of the led light. they should burn fo a very long time. and I'll have a massive overkill light when needed.100w h3 bulbes are rated at 2000 bulb lumensbut the burn time will be less then 1/2 the 55w bulb. didn't check to see what batteries were in the costco lantern. but it is heavy 7.2lbswas thinking of visiting the motorcycle shop for bulbs...


----------



## mannnu81 (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

^^^ thanx for the answer. one reviewer on DX was saying Aurora make 800, which prompted me to buy it immediately for my mountain bike. argh, i wish i searched more and bought less. i bought 6 flashlights from DX, i really do hope theyre worth it


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*



BillSJCA said:


> the one I have came with a 55w H3 bulb, which I replaced with a 100w h3. so mine has a bit more now. If Costco has an hid lantern I'll need to visit all the costcos in my area, *I'm sure the HID will be more awesome. Any other quick upgrades to do? would love more output *



Slap a cheap Chinese HID kit into it... 35w would provide the most runtime and is cheaper than the 55w (over-hyped-rating) version! :thumbsup:



BTW instead of tearing around town looking for HID spotlights, try ringing places listed in your directory (cheaper & more efficient use of time)


----------



## BillSJCA (Dec 9, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*



[email protected] said:


> Slap a cheap Chinese HID kit into it... 35w would provide the most runtime and is cheaper than the 55w (over-hyped-rating) version! :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> BTW instead of tearing around town looking for HID spotlights, try ringing places listed in your directory (cheaper & more efficient use of time)


 good point but if I find a $30 HID at costco it would be worth it.now the mega illuminator looka tempting.


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

sorry folks about the misleading post, I'm in arizona right now and haven't had a chance to get to a costco again.


----------



## BillSJCA (Dec 10, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

thanks for the heads up! if you make it back home andcostco grab a shot of the costco tag if it is a hid maybe I can locate one up here.... have a safe trip home


----------



## horizonseeker (Dec 11, 2008)

*Re: Costco HID, anyone has experience?*

ok, I made it into a costco in glendale, az. It is indeed only a spot light, not HID.

I changed the thread title to reflect the fact.


----------

